# Dear Pakistani mobile phone operators, do you have any shame?



## fitpOsitive

So I am suffering with this problem since I bought a Pakistani mobile Sim card, but only recently started to getting annoyed with it.
I receive 4 to 5 advertisement messages from my mobile phone operator daily. Almost alway have to come and check out my message box in my mobile.
I never subscribed to such advertisements. Why I and other Pakistanis are shamelessly bombarded with such useless peace of annoying art? Can PTA do anything about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## lastofthepatriots

fitpOsitive said:


> So I am suffering with this problem since I bought a Pakistani mobile Sim card, but only recently started to getting annoyed with it.
> I receive 4 to 5 advertisement messages from my mobile phone operator. Almost alway have to come and check out my message box in my mobile.
> I never subscribed to such advertisements. Why I and other Pakistanis are shamelessly bombarded with such useless peace of annoying art? Can PTA do anything about it?



That’s nothing. When I went to lahore I started getting whatsapp messages for massage parlors.

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
4 | Wow Wow:
2 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

This is really huge problem
I have Jazz and Zong sims.
Ye a$$holes jan hi nahi chorte
Har waqt koi na koi message karte rehte hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cocomo

Have you tried calling their help center and asking them to unsubscribe to any ads/promotions. That may work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MisterSyed

fitpOsitive said:


> So I am suffering with this problem since I bought a Pakistani mobile Sim card, but only recently started to getting annoyed with it.
> I receive 4 to 5 advertisement messages from my mobile phone operator. Almost alway have to come and check out my message box in my mobile.
> I never subscribed to such advertisements. Why I and other Pakistanis are shamelessly bombarded with such useless peace of annoying art? Can PTA do anything about it?


Wow , I have never experienced any thing like this... Which Operator are you using right now?


----------



## Catalystic

Last week i kept getting phine calls from lahore (I’m in Islamabad) from JAZZ selling me some type of health/life insurance. Told them to take my number off their list
Daily these companies send so many ad msgs to extract even more money from people…..

Ye haramzaday ab sehat aur bima policy baichainge jabke when thry can’t even fix quality of their networks

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## RealNapster

fitpOsitive said:


> So I am suffering with this problem since I bought a Pakistani mobile Sim card, but only recently started to getting annoyed with it.
> I receive 4 to 5 advertisement messages from my mobile phone operator. Almost alway have to come and check out my message box in my mobile.
> I never subscribed to such advertisements. Why I and other Pakistanis are shamelessly bombarded with such useless peace of annoying art? Can PTA do anything about it?



Well I faced same issue with my ufone SIM. But then there was a code which you have to send some text to. And after that all the promotional message blocked and since then I don't recieve any promotional texts from ufone. 

You should look for the code on internet. Use relevent keywords.. 

"How to block /unsubscribe promotional text from ufone/song etc".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Catalystic

RealNapster said:


> Well I faced same issue with my ufone SIM. But then there was a code which you have to send some text to. And after that all the promotional message blocked and since then I don't recieve any promotional texts from ufone.
> 
> You should look for the code on internet. Use relevent keywords..
> 
> "How to block /unsubscribe promotional text from ufone/song etc".


Doesn’t work on Jazz at all….tried it several times its bullshit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## crigar

A few years back, a suicide bomber was also killed by this ad message when his mobile phone attached bomb goes off on receiving an ad msg.
You guys are lucky I receive phone calls from these assh*les every other day.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

This is a real problem with pre paid SIM card numbers the shop keepers sell the numbers on the back of the sim jacket to marketing companies.

Always buy your SIM card from a regional retail sales office or authorised franchise - if you are still receiving the spam messaging here is the process to report them to PTA:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Catalystic

That PTA number 9000 doesn’t work, says service not available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Catalystic said:


> That PTA number 9000 doesn’t work, says service not available


If your sms failed to get through - don’t worry - send it and then take your phone with the non deliverable message to an official retail office for your telco provider - by law they have to take the report from you and replace your number and block the offending number


----------



## RescueRanger

ahaider97 said:


> The worst are the flash messages, which are supposedly for emergencies only, will stop everything on your phone to display the message. This stuff should be illegal. Every scheme has its own number so no matter how many you add to the block list they keep coming. Then there are the endless scam messages and local businesses getting a hold of your number most probably from illegal means to advertise and so on. I remember when I applied to a university and gave them my no. every educational institute in the city started sending me messages, I think one even called, I'm not sure.


Yes bulk sms marketing is a major problem in Pakistan sadly.


----------



## RescueRanger

ahaider97 said:


> All of these little things add up to really hamper the quality of life in Pakistan. I have no doubt our national productivity takes a hit because of all these inconveniences.


It’s because there is no real control mechanism - I remember in 2005 when bulk sms was just coming out - even then it was a curse. 6/7 messages every day when your phone could only store 12 messages in its history.


----------



## Falconless

fitpOsitive said:


> So I am suffering with this problem since I bought a Pakistani mobile Sim card, but only recently started to getting annoyed with it.
> I receive 4 to 5 advertisement messages from my mobile phone operator. Almost alway have to come and check out my message box in my mobile.
> I never subscribed to such advertisements. Why I and other Pakistanis are shamelessly bombarded with such useless peace of annoying art? Can PTA do anything about it?


The worst ones are when they use system alerts for advertisements, a system made for emergency government announcements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Falconless said:


> The worst ones are when they use system alerts for advertisements, a system made for emergency government announcements.


Yeah push notifications should be banned this is why I have really started to hate smartphones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

RescueRanger said:


> Yeah push notifications should be banned this is why I have really started to hate smartphones.


whole the day ting ting ting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

fitpOsitive said:


> whole the day ting ting ting...


I’m strongly considering reverting to a dumb phone - I still have my old Nokia 3310 somewhere 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

RescueRanger said:


> I’m strongly considering reverting to a dumb phone - I still have my old Nokia 3310 somewhere 😂


Bad idea. Will not work. I already have tried.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZMwi

fitpOsitive said:


> So I am suffering with this problem since I bought a Pakistani mobile Sim card, but only recently started to getting annoyed with it.
> I receive 4 to 5 advertisement messages from my mobile phone operator. Almost alway have to come and check out my message box in my mobile.
> I never subscribed to such advertisements. Why I and other Pakistanis are shamelessly bombarded with such useless peace of annoying art? Can PTA do anything about it?


entire nation is facing the same problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

fitpOsitive said:


> So I am suffering with this problem since I bought a Pakistani mobile Sim card, but only recently started to getting annoyed with it.
> I receive 4 to 5 advertisement messages from my mobile phone operator. Almost alway have to come and check out my message box in my mobile.
> I never subscribed to such advertisements. Why I and other Pakistanis are shamelessly bombarded with such useless peace of annoying art? Can PTA do anything about it?



Ok, 
What you need to do is complain not to the operators, but PTA, 
you may want to take on twitter, PTA has an official handle.

It is PTA's duty, as a regulator to ensure that such things don't happen,
What is more, is that if someone is selecting you to send an advertisement, 
that means they have your data ( demographic and usage ) ,

Again this is something that the idiots at PTA should be regulating,

So, take on twitter and cc enough media to force them to respond.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krptonite

RescueRanger said:


> It’s because there is no real control mechanism - I remember in 2005 when bulk sms was just coming out - even then it was a curse. 6/7 messages every day when your phone could only store 12 messages in its history.


Does Pakistan have a Do No Disturb (DND) registry?

It's an effective legislative mechanism implemented here in India to counter this very menace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Krptonite said:


> Does Pakistan have a Do No Disturb (DND) registry?
> 
> It's an effective legislative mechanism implemented here in India to counter this very menace.


Sadly no.better controls are needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghazwa-e-Hind

You're talking about marketing messages,

My balance on all my SIMS disappears after few days and starts showing 0.

I have data permanently turned off but sill.

Everything in Pakistan has a mafia now

Water mafia, telecom mafia, land mafia, dairy mafia, poultry mafia etc.



Sinnerman108 said:


> Ok,
> What you need to do is complain not to the operators, but PTA,
> you may want to take on twitter, PTA has an official handle.
> 
> It is PTA's duty, as a regulator to ensure that such things don't happen,
> What is more, is that if someone is selecting you to send an advertisement,
> that means they have your data ( demographic and usage ) ,
> 
> Again this is something that the idiots at PTA should be regulating,
> 
> So, take on twitter and cc enough media to force them to respond.



PTA never solves a complain. 

Consumer court might work, but never PTA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Look at these gentlemen. Sary din mobile ting ting ting






Bezar kerdia Hai in logon nain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## fna

lastofthepatriots said:


> That’s nothing. When I went to lahore I started getting whatsapp messages for massage parlors.


whatsapp is owned by facebook, the biggest data selling/gathering operation. 
hum bolain gay to bolo gay kay bolta hai


----------



## MisterSyed

ahaider97 said:


> The worst are the flash messages, which are supposedly for emergencies only, will stop everything on your phone to display the message. This stuff should be illegal. Every scheme has its own number so no matter how many you add to the block list they keep coming. Then there are the endless scam messages and local businesses getting a hold of your number most probably from illegal means to advertise and so on. I remember when I applied to a university and gave them my no. every educational institute in the city started sending me messages, I think one even called, I'm not sure.


Zong ones happen alot MANNN


----------



## MisterSyed

ahaider97 said:


> Zong forced me to buy telenor, but still ended up keeping both so I get spammed double now. I don't know what I was thinking.


F

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

fna said:


> whatsapp is owned by facebook, the biggest data selling/gathering operation.
> hum bolain gay to bolo gay kay bolta hai



I don't have a Facebook. Never created one. Hun das


----------



## Mujahid Memon

RescueRanger said:


> This is a real problem with pre paid SIM card numbers the shop keepers sell the numbers on the back of the sim jacket to marketing companies.
> 
> Always buy your SIM card from a regional retail sales office or authorised franchise - if you are still receiving the spam messaging here is the process to report them to PTA:
> 
> View attachment 846513


Those are not from marketing companies but from MNO themselves



fitpOsitive said:


> So I am suffering with this problem since I bought a Pakistani mobile Sim card, but only recently started to getting annoyed with it.
> I receive 4 to 5 advertisement messages from my mobile phone operator daily. Almost alway have to come and check out my message box in my mobile.
> I never subscribed to such advertisements. Why I and other Pakistanis are shamelessly bombarded with such useless peace of annoying art? Can PTA do anything about it?


Glad you are receiving only SMS. I regularly get at least 2 calls daily


----------



## sur

fitpOsitive said:


> So I am suffering with this problem since I bought a Pakistani mobile Sim card, but only recently started to getting annoyed with it.
> I receive 4 to 5 advertisement messages from my mobile phone operator daily. Almost alway have to come and check out my message box in my mobile.
> I never subscribed to such advertisements. Why I and other Pakistanis are shamelessly bombarded with such useless peace of annoying art? Can PTA do anything about it?


I faced the same. *They were also taking money out for every un-called for ad*.
I called and they told me to explicitly say "no" and they will stop.

They also told me a way to say "no" via text msg which I don't remember now.
There's a way to stop such ad txts. Ask around.


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> This is really huge problem
> I have Jazz and Zong sims.
> Ye a$$holes jan hi nahi chorte
> Har waqt koi na koi message karte rehte hain.


try telenor


----------



## li0nheart

Catalystic said:


> That PTA number 9000 doesn’t work, says service not available


Services must have been temporarily stopped due to the overdue bill payment by the PTA. Don't worry, try contacting on the number after the IMF bail package goes through.


----------



## M.AsfandYar

fitpOsitive said:


> Look at these gentlemen. Sary din mobile ting ting ting
> View attachment 846644
> 
> 
> Bezar kerdia Hai in logon nain.


Add Telenor to that mix multiply by 2 and that's my inbox lol

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

Ghazwa-e-Hind said:


> You're talking about marketing messages,
> 
> My balance on all my SIMS disappears after few days and starts showing 0.
> 
> I have data permanently turned off but sill.
> 
> Everything in Pakistan has a mafia now
> 
> Water mafia, telecom mafia, land mafia, dairy mafia, poultry mafia etc.
> 
> 
> 
> PTA never solves a complain.
> 
> Consumer court might work, but never PTA



Take them and bash them on twitter,
that is the way to go.

Put a screen shot of your registered complain,
and cc their DG enforcement on it.

Keep bashing them until they learn,
let me know if you need more information on officers concerned and departments.



lastofthepatriots said:


> I don't have a Facebook. Never created one. Hun das



Facebook actually keeps a very good persona of those who do not have a facebook account.
they know who you are, and they know why you don't have an account, and they know which other accounts you may have.



li0nheart said:


> Services must have been temporarily stopped due to the overdue bill payment by the PTA. Don't worry, try contacting on the number after the IMF bail package goes through.



No, they are inseminating some cows in heat in a eastern neighborly country,

they do that regularly, some of their offspring now roam this forum looking for daddy.

a calf in a lion's clothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghazwa-e-Hind

Sinnerman108 said:


> Take them and bash them on twitter,
> that is the way to go.
> 
> Put a screen shot of your registered complain,
> and cc their DG enforcement on it.
> 
> Keep bashing them until they learn,
> let me know if you need more information on officers concerned and departments.



Brother, I have bashed them on twitter, even called their helpline. The problem is not telecom/internet companies, but regulatory bodies.

Even if PTA manages to fix my individual complain, there are millions of other Pakistanis that are affected, what about them?

Bandages don't work


----------



## Sinnerman108

Ghazwa-e-Hind said:


> Brother, I have bashed them on twitter, even called their helpline. The problem is not telecom/internet companies, but regulatory bodies.
> 
> Even if PTA manages to fix my individual complain, there are millions of other Pakistanis that are affected, what about them?
> 
> Bandages don't work



PTA is the regulator,
as a part of their manifesto their job is to ensure service to customers and regulate the telecom environment to offer free fair business. 

They have a directorate for ensuring service, 
they get paid to do that job,
Bash them, and keep bashing them, until they learn
Make sure you have the correct handle.
@PTAofficialpk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghazwa-e-Hind

Sinnerman108 said:


> PTA is the regulator,
> as a part of their manifesto their job is to ensure service to customers and regulate the telecom environment to offer free fair business.
> 
> They have a directorate for ensuring service,
> they get paid to do that job,
> Bash them, and keep bashing them, until they learn
> Make sure you have the correct handle.
> @PTAofficialpk



Azaadi March is in progress 

btw: The same PTA will block internet soon on orders of imported PDM govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

Ghazwa-e-Hind said:


> Azaadi March is in progress
> 
> btw: The same PTA will block internet soon on orders of imported PDM govt.



Chairman PTA is also a Bajwa these days.
Sab ko azad kara do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Pagal hogaey yeh log


----------



## CatSultan

fitpOsitive said:


> So I am suffering with this problem since I bought a Pakistani mobile Sim card, but only recently started to getting annoyed with it.
> I receive 4 to 5 advertisement messages from my mobile phone operator daily. Almost alway have to come and check out my message box in my mobile.
> I never subscribed to such advertisements. Why I and other Pakistanis are shamelessly bombarded with such useless peace of annoying art? Can PTA do anything about it?


Can't you block the number?


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

fitpOsitive said:


> So I am suffering with this problem since I bought a Pakistani mobile Sim card, but only recently started to getting annoyed with it.
> I receive 4 to 5 advertisement messages from my mobile phone operator daily. Almost alway have to come and check out my message box in my mobile.
> I never subscribed to such advertisements. Why I and other Pakistanis are shamelessly bombarded with such useless peace of annoying art? Can PTA do anything about it?





lastofthepatriots said:


> That’s nothing. When I went to lahore I started getting whatsapp messages for massage parlors.





Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> This is really huge problem
> I have Jazz and Zong sims.
> Ye a$$holes jan hi nahi chorte
> Har waqt koi na koi message karte rehte hain.





RescueRanger said:


> Yes bulk sms marketing is a major problem in Pakistan sadly.





ahaider97 said:


> The worst are the flash messages, which are supposedly for emergencies only, will stop everything on your phone to display the message. This stuff should be illegal. Every scheme has its own number so no matter how many you add to the block list they keep coming. Then there are the endless scam messages and local businesses getting a hold of your number most probably from illegal means to advertise and so on. I remember when I applied to a university and gave them my no. every educational institute in the city started sending me messages, I think one even called, I'm not sure.





Catalystic said:


> That PTA number 9000 doesn’t work, says service not available




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537658283598684160



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541730645122113537



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540228186033848320



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540021771730026499



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539875116472991744



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539119642853224448

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fitpOsitive

Lagta hai meri duain qabool hoeen..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YaqoobAlam

fitpOsitive said:


> So I am suffering with this problem since I bought a Pakistani mobile Sim card, but only recently started to getting annoyed with it.
> I receive 4 to 5 advertisement messages from my mobile phone operator daily. Almost alway have to come and check out my message box in my mobile.
> I never subscribed to such advertisements. Why I and other Pakistanis are shamelessly bombarded with such useless peace of annoying art? Can PTA do anything about it?


I have complained regarding this several times in the past. Every time their reply used to be, "Agar apko yeh promotional messages nahin chahiyen to apko apna number bund krwana parega."


----------



## Catalystic

Glad something being done against this telemarketing crap…..hopefully pta follows up with this to fullest.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ahaider97 said:


> View attachment 858616


*Complaint number *



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537667004076855296


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537658283598684160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

